# dyslimbia or borderline



## 19780 (Oct 17, 2005)

Anxiety is often a factor in dyslimbia (also known as BPD, or Borderline Personality Disorder).http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/bpd_njfba is a debate/discussion group for people who have been diagnosed with this. We like to argue about everything from our screwed up brains to politics, religion, books, movies, philosophy, conspiracy theories, and everything else. If you're a person who has dyslimbia, and if you've got a warped sense of humor and like to argue or debate various subjects, please stop by some time and check it out. This is just an informal debate/ discussion group, and we try not to take ourselves too seriously.


----------

